# Script like cafepress or spreadshirt?



## hoangrau

Do anyone know any script like cafepress or spreadshirt. Typically, it has shopping cart and reseller module.

Thanks


----------



## Rodney

I've never heard of anything like that since they are both custom made scripts from their inhouse programmers to fit each site's individual needs.

It will probably be hard to find an "off the shelf" program that does all that their respective sites do.

You could probably use an ecommerce script like Miva or Oscommerce and heavily modify it for just the shopping cart functions.


----------



## Pablosan

hoangrau said:


> Do anyone know any script like cafepress or spreadshirt. Typically, it has shopping cart and reseller module.
> 
> Thanks


I've been looking all over for something like that.
The closest I've seen is widget imprint and it doesn't look so good.

I just need a script that will plaster the image on the product like cafepress.
With a few extras.


----------



## Pablosan

Pablosan said:


> I've been looking all over for something like that.
> The closest I've seen is widget imprint and it doesn't look so good but only $99
> 
> I just need a script that will plaster the image on the product like cafepress.
> With a few extras.


What I'd like to do is figure out how to clone this:
http://www.zazzle.com/star/api/create_a_product_api_doc.asp#step2


----------



## Rodney

I think expertlogo.com has a script that can allow your customers to upload pictures and have them superimposed on products. 

If it's just for yourself, you can use blank t-shirt templates and just superimpose the design onto the t-shirt graphic in photoshop (or similar program)


----------



## pauseisabove

there currently there are around 2 or 3 other shirt design applications for sale. If you need any help I would be happy to direct you in which way you should go. Even if it isnt mine  Have a good day.


----------



## Pablosan

No I need a little script for one art studio right now. Not just for myself.
They sell artwork and teach photoshop.

They use my company to put thier images on on several products.
But they would like a web based feature where people can see thier art on the product and we just pick up the images and produce them.

Small scale has to be cheap.

I can't find a contrib in oscommerce ( free ) or other that does the superimposing decently.

Thanks for the link I mailed them.


----------



## pauseisabove

Can you explain in a little more detail? I am not really following what you are trying to do? My app uses OS commerce on the backend but I am still not sure what you are actually wanting to do.


----------



## hoangrau

I want a software like spreadshirt or zazzle which have the designer module + "Open your own marketplace". 
I found some softwares: expertlogo, t-now... They are flash based and so greate. However, those are missing the Reseller program or "Open your own marketplace" like cafepress and spreadshirt. 

Do any one know any software that support the Reseller module. Basicly, each registered user will have their own space on the web like: www.t-example.com/userShopName
They will have a CMS module to select, create t-pictures for there own market place.
we will have commission for them if others buy on their marketplace

Any ideas, welcome!


----------



## pauseisabove

hoangrau said:


> I want a software like spreadshirt or zazzle which have the designer module + "Open your own marketplace".
> I found some softwares: expertlogo, t-now... They are flash based and so greate. However, those are missing the Reseller program or "Open your own marketplace" like cafepress and spreadshirt.
> 
> Do any one know any software that support the Reseller module. Basicly, each registered user will have their own space on the web like: www.t-example.com/userShopName
> They will have a CMS module to select, create t-pictures for there own market place.
> we will have commission for them if others buy on their marketplace
> 
> Any ideas, welcome!


Ahh gotcha, yeah mine wont do that. so basically you are wanting a mirror of spreadshirt or zazzle. I would suggest going to Outsourcing to Freelance Programmers, Web & Logo Designers, Writers, Illustrators on Elance and have some bid out the project for you. Other wise your best best may be to buy a bulk license for some type of design software and create the site yourself and give away the designer to stores who open a shop through you.


----------



## Rodney

In addition to the elance site that Matt posted, you might want to checkout rentacoder.com. I've found a few good programmers through there for various projects.


----------



## Chrisatexpert

Expertlogo software is not only a designer, it also has a full back-end / admin system. You have full control over your pricebreaks, markup percentages, printing charges, flash charges, screen charges, print locations, it will determine the weight of your shipment then calculate the cost through UPS from your zip code to your customers zip code and add either a percentage or a fixed rate for shipping. It has a multi product shopping cart that is linked to your merchant services, so for the most part there is virtually no need for interaction with a customer. Basically when you check your new orders you see the customers billing / shipping info, the product that they ordered, the size breakdown, the design on a template of a shirt, and you can print your seps out directly from what your customer created. On top of all that it is setup for both textile and ad specialties. Call Chris for detailed explanation and costs. 800-933-0074 M-F 11-8 EST


----------



## PT Studios

So.. Chrisatexpert... Can you ballpark what a setup like this would cost a small, small, small business targeting (at first) just a local market? I really like this setup. Looks interesting.


----------



## Rodney

> So.. Chrisatexpert... Can you ballpark what a setup like this would cost a small, small, small business targeting (at first) just a local market? I really like this setup. Looks interesting.


Feel free to contact Chris off the forum (via PM or Email) for specific business related questions


----------



## Ken Styles

I've priced it and personally it is waaaayyy out of my price range. I would not be able to make enough money just to pay for the designer along with -$ for myself.
I wish there was a more affordable alternative for small websites that only have a few sales a week. Which I assume is about 90% of the people on this forum.


----------



## Rodney

> I wish there was a more affordable alternative for small websites that only have a few sales a week. Which I assume is about 90% of the people on this forum.


I wouldn't be too sure of that  We have a pretty wide range of members here. 

Are you talking about only a few custom printing sales a week? For that volume, I can see how it might not make since to have an online design solution. It may not even be necessary for only a few sales per week.


----------



## Ken Styles

I hear you Rodney. Just my opinoin. It looks like one of the best ones out right now. I personally just can't afford it.

Ken


----------



## ExpertLogoDev

Ken Styles said:


> I hear you Rodney. Just my opinoin. It looks like one of the best ones out right now. I personally just can't afford it.
> 
> Ken


Just FYI on the expertlogo pricing. SGIA members can get an heavily discounted starter package that is good for just starting out. Plus SGIA is putting some effort into marketing research for online sales that may be useful.

No matter what software/website you go with it comes down to marketing to be successful. You can have the best website in the world but if no one can find it you will fail.

I hope i am not overstepping my bounds on self promotion but feel free to PM me.

Jason L.
ExpertLogo - Lead Developer


----------



## krylonking

Sounds like flash.. but what you want is WAY more than flash.. talk to chris, but if you are trying to start a site like cafepress you are getting into a big (and expensive) arena


----------



## Shaliza

I came across one last week or so, but I can't remember the name of it. I do know that it's definitely not ExpertLogo.


----------



## Rodney

Shaliza said:


> I came across one last week or so, but I can't remember the name of it. I do know that it's definitely not ExpertLogo.


There's a few listed here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t26023.html


----------



## AndyC

hoangrau said:


> Do anyone know any script like cafepress or spreadshirt. Typically, it has shopping cart and reseller module.
> 
> Thanks


I don't know if you will find a script to do this. I posted on Elance for bids to do my t-shirt website and the programmers who did Spreadshirt bid. You may want to check that out.


----------



## PunchMeNow

take a look at this

www.slapstickapparel.com

you can get something like this done for about $300


----------



## wilcomsupport

hoangrau said:


> I want a software like spreadshirt or zazzle which have the designer module + "Open your own marketplace".
> I found some softwares: expertlogo, t-now... They are flash based and so greate. However, those are missing the Reseller program or "Open your own marketplace" like cafepress and spreadshirt.
> 
> Do any one know any software that support the Reseller module. Basicly, each registered user will have their own space on the web like: www.t-example.com/userShopName
> They will have a CMS module to select, create t-pictures for there own market place.
> we will have commission for them if others buy on their marketplace
> 
> Any ideas, welcome!


Hi hoangrau, 

Wilcom DecoNetwork.com is designed to do exactly that. PM me if you'd like more information.


----------



## pdpatch

For those who use OSC and it's clone, you need to have vender shipping added. But this will not send the order directly to the vender who will in turn make the item. You will have to send the information to the maker, usually via an email. But with the vender shipping added it will calculate the total correctly mostly because of shipping. There has been a minor attempt to add actual drop shipping/ordering but the last I saw was not all that good.

But there will be a Open Source cart, that should be ready sometime after the first of the year that will have true drop shipping, and true inventory control built into it.


----------



## grulok

@all

i have found this. I think if all help to vote and after that pledge also it can
be a cheap and cool tool to use.

I think also ideas are welcome

Agriya web developement >  Spreadshirt

Best regards from switzerland


----------



## jimprinter

pauseisabove said:


> there currently there are around 2 or 3 other shirt design applications for sale. If you need any help I would be happy to direct you in which way you should go. Even if it isnt mine  Have a good day.


t:


Matt:

I am looking to buy an online designer. Are there any which are based in the US? I want to purchase it, and not pay any monthly fees. 

If you can you direct me, I would appreciate it.


----------



## zhenjie

$450 for a site with customink functionality? The old adage 'you get what you pay for' comes to mind.


----------



## drdeath19134

zhenjie said:


> $450 for a site with customink functionality? The old adage 'you get what you pay for' comes to mind.


Wow just checked your pages out first one looks great what it cost you?
Second Trend micro soft :
Address: Custom T-shirts - T-shirt Printing - Custom T shirts - Design your own T-shirt Australia Trend Micro has confirmed that this website can transmit malicious software or has been involved in online scams or fraud.


Might want to check that out.


----------



## zhenjie

I createdthe first one myself (well, Joomla + modified theme) and integrated the RSK Netshirt as the designer. Works real nice.

Thanks for the headsup on the 2nd link. Going to get that checked out. has been a victim of scam attacks in the past.


----------



## jimprinter

drdeath19134 said:


> we decided to go another route and have a site like customink.com designed from scrach it's being done for $450.00 so thanks anyway.



That price seems way too low to be possible for a custom designed site with an online designer. Please keep us posted of how it goes.


----------



## ejtipi

Ok. It's 2019. Can I find a script like spreadshirt or cafepress somewhere? There are tons of product designer scripts but i am most interested in user accounts and so that everyone can set up their own shop.


----------



## JordanC26

This script should do you fine.

https://wedevs.com/dokan/


----------



## stevem1

Doken is great but there is no integrated designer so the users cant create a design, they will have to upload their own mockups. If you are planning on doing the printing doken will be a nightmare as will any marketplace plugin, you need design files and quality art files. 

The complexities of running that type of site are many. Unless you are a serious web developer-programmer I would not try to create this yourself. 

But if you are just making a marketplace where sellers are responsible for creating and shipping their own products then some thing like Doken will work well. similar to etsy, not cafepress or spreadshirt.


----------

